# Big Thank You to the PCD Team for an Awesome Time!!!



## wittyfellow (Oct 10, 2006)

Just wanted to thank Jonathan and the PCD team for an un forgettable experience at the Center... We had a great day doing 360s on the skid pad and learning about the new BMW factory for the X3!

Looking forward to our next pick up! Attached are some of our pics!


----------



## masti99 (Feb 14, 2011)

Sweet, congrats!


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Thanks for the post and sharring the pictures :thumbup: Looks like I made the cut in the 2nd picture . Hope you had a great drive back west!


----------



## m6cabrio (Aug 6, 2010)

Great looking X3. Wish they put the X5M motor in the X3 as an option hahaha


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

love the ///M-Sport Pkg - Congrats on your new Ultimate Driving Toy!


----------

